# Utah commissioner found guilty in ATV protest ride



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.eenews.net/stories/1060017929

I guess think twice before questioning the BLMs jurisdiction.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Protesting is fine--just don't break the law unless you are willing to go the distance for the cause and possibly end up with a fine and time.

The thing that bothers me about this situation is how tough he talked until he got busted, then he tries to claim that San Juan County Water Conservancy District gave him permission to use their easement. Well, if he got permission to use the easement why didn't he state it up front. And if there is an easement and all any one has to do is ask SJWCD for permission, then that is the way to get access. So why don't the citizens of the county go to the SJWCD in a lawful way and get the trespass permission for everyone?

The bottom line is that commissioner Lyman wants to be another Clive Bundy and thumb his nose at the BLM and federal government in general.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Protesting is fine--just don't break the law unless you are willing to go the distance for the cause and possibly end up with a fine and time.
> 
> The thing that bothers me about this situation is how tough he talked until he got busted, then he tries to claim that San Juan County Water Conservancy District gave him permission to use their easement. Well, if he got permission to use the easement why didn't he state it up front. And if there is an easement and all any one has to do is ask SJWCD for permission, then that is the way to get access. So why don't the citizens of the county go to the SJWCD in a lawful way and get the trespass permission for everyone?
> 
> The bottom line is that commissioner Lyman wants to be another Clive Bundy and thumb his nose at the BLM and federal government in general.


It didn't work out as well for him it seems.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

*another write up*

http://www.hcn.org/articles/recaptu...found-guilty?utm_source=wcn1&utm_medium=email


----------

